# Blue rams info



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

I got 2 blue rams the other day (a male and female) and I was wondering what the best way to set up my 15 gallon tank is (I already have them in there but Im going to change the tank setup for them). I am planning to make it just a cichlid tank apart from some corys (I plan to breed them, well try, so should I keep corys in there too?). Should I use sand for the substrate and what should I put in the tank in the way of plants, rocks etc. I've found stuff on the net but I want to try and breed blue rams so I want a good setup for them, possibly from someone that breeds them Any info on breeding would be appreciated too. Thanks.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First let me say... excellent choice 

If you are wanting to breed them, then only them in the 15. Many Corie breeders use fish eggs as a trigger to get them to spawn. Blue Rams aren't as vicious as most cichlids and may not be able to keep the Cories off the eggs. 
The tank should be set up with lots of plants, add a few flat rocks, slate, broken clay pots etc. to the bottom. 
They need very soft water for spawning. I keep mine at 82F.
Here's an excellent article you may like to read.........
http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/breeding/bluerambreeding.html


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck with them, they're very sensitive. I considered buying them for a while, but they require soft, acidic water, which I can't provide.

They're beautiful fish though


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Keep a close eye on rams. They have this habit of bringing in parasites. I didnt learn this till i had a pair wipe out my 75g SA tank. Its now a african lake tank due to it.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

That doesn't mean that all of them are infected. Maybe it was a bad batch? I have two in my 29 gallon tank and they love the water warm (82*), and they love the terra cotta pots on their sides.


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info I'll use it and see how the rams go. Hopefully I'll have baby rams swimming around soon  Also can someone tell me whether its better to leave the parents in until the eggs start hatching or take them out after the eggs are laid, just wondering becuase some sites say that the parents fan the eggs and dont eat them.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd leave them in there, from personal experience I've found Rams to be great parents. But, I would keep a close eye on them, and if you don't think your's will make great parents then move them to a seperate tank with a sponge filter.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry I didnt mean ALL rams were parasite infested. Just meant they are often found to be carriers. Not saying this just from expereince but from loads of reading on the web of other experiences. Maybe its their fragility or location I dont know.


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll leave them in there and see how they go. Set up that tank yesterday. Now it looks great I just have to wait for it to cycle until I can put them back in there. I cant wait!!


----------

